# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Αύριο Σάββατο: Corfu Wireless Meeting

## sharky.cwn

Αύριο Σαββάτο 5 Αυγούστου, κατά της 13:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί CWN Metting στη πλατεία Λιστόν.

Όσοι θα είστε παρόν ή για πληροφορίες, στείλτε PM...

----------


## DragonFighter

Όχι ρε σεις, κάντε το το άλλο σάββατο που θα΄μαι πάνω..  ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

Το άλλο Σάββατο μπορούμε να ξανακάνουμε αλλά προς το βραδάκι δηλαδή κατα της 21:00! είσαι μέσα;

----------


## challenger.cwn

ok! μέσα είμαι εγώ.

----------


## MerNion

Εγώ ανεβαίνω 13  ::

----------


## nikmanos

Δυστυχώς ήμουν Πάτρα. Ελπίζω να πήγε καλά, και να αποκαλυφθεί σύντομα. Περιμένω νέα!!!

----------


## sharky.cwn

ήταν ένα καλό ξεκίνημα. 
Θα γίνουν και άλλα πολλά.

Σύντομα online το επίσημο site,forum,wind @ http://www.corfuwireless.net

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγω αυριο το 12μμ πατρα...  ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Εγω αυριο το 12μμ πατρα...


θα είσαι δηλαδή στο meeting της Κυριακής;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Εγω αυριο το 12μμ πατρα... 
> 
> 
> θα είσαι δηλαδή στο meeting της Κυριακής;


Πιθανόν να μπορέσω… θα ήθελα να ποιούμε ένα καφέ και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και τεχνογνωσία… όπου χρειάζεται αν θέλετε μπορώ να βοηθήσω… θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω στο αυτοκίνητο έναν κινητό Κόμβο… έτσι για να παίξουμε λίγο αν χρειαστεί…

Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι o χρόνος θα είναι λίγο περιορισμένος …. Αλλά άμα είναι να δώσουμε την σπίθα… I am all in…

Ξεκινάω κατά τις 6pm από εδώ… θα σου στείλω με pm το τηλέφωνο μου… πάρτε ένα τηλεφωνάκι να συναντηθούμε..

----------


## nikmanos

ok' μέσα και εγώ!

----------


## nikmanos

Το άλλο Σάββατο μπορούμε να ξανακάνουμε αλλά προς το βραδάκι δηλαδή κατα της 21:00! είσαι μέσα;


Τελικά Σάββατο ή Κυριακή; Θα γίνει ή όχι;

----------


## mbjp

κριμα,μολις γυρισα απο το νησι και ειδα το topic. Εγινε το meeting;

----------


## challenger.cwn

το meeting έγινε... Περιμένουμε κάτι φωτογραφίες όμως να ανέβουν! και ΔΕΝ ανεβαίνουν...  ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

> το meeting έγινε... Περιμένουμε κάτι φωτογραφίες όμως να ανέβουν! και ΔΕΝ ανεβαίνουν...


Περιμένω την μεταφορά των ΒΔ προκειμένου να τις ανέβαζα στο site, αλλά αφού βιάζεσαι...

----------


## challenger.cwn

xaxa!!! Ωραίες οι fotos του meeting. Αλλά εννοούσα τις φωτογραφίες που πρέπει να ανεβάσουν τα παιδιά, ώστε να δούμε τι θέα έχει ο καθένας απο το σπίτι του.

----------


## nekys

είμαι και εγώ εδώ! χαχαχαχα!
φτού μου!
κούκλος είμαι!

----------


## stogiann

τελικα τι εγινε ρε παιδια με το ασυρματο δικτυο κερκυρας το παρατησατε????  ::   ::   ::

----------

